# Allegations arise of sexual harassment towards Nintendo of America's female testers



## City (Aug 21, 2022)

Gotta love how it's always generic bullshit and never stuff with hard proof.

I used to be harassed by a manager. When I was insulted for not going to work when my grandfather died I finally decided to take action and from that moment I ALWAYS registered any conversation I had with her. At the end of my contract, when she pressured hard not to renew me, I spilled the beans: phone calls, meetings, emails, as well as my reports.

This is yet another "frat-like ambient!!1" accusation full of nothing.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 21, 2022)

City said:


> Gotta love how it's always generic bullshit and never stuff with hard proof.
> 
> I used to be harassed by a manager. When I was insulted for not going to work when my grandfather died I finally decided to take action and from that moment I ALWAYS registered any conversation I had with her. At the end of my contract, when she pressured hard not to renew me, I spilled the beans: phone calls, meetings, emails, as well as my reports.
> 
> This is yet another "frat-like ambient!!1" accusation full of nothing.



It's gonna be interesting for sure to see how this carries on and how it will be handled.
One thing that did catch my attention which sounded absurd, was how they make mention of one specific translator that got on board and published a shitpost somewhere (I think it was Reddit) about having sex with Vaporeon on the post in explicit detail, and that apparently started the whole ordeal.


----------



## City (Aug 21, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> It's gonna be interesting for sure to see how this carries on and how it will be handled.
> One thing that did catch my attention which sounded absurd, was how they make mention of one specific translator that got on board and published a shitpost somewhere (I think it was Reddit) about having sex with Vaporeon on the post in explicit detail, and that apparently started the whole ordeal.


Hopefully people will remember what happened to Johnny Depp and won't stand for false accusations anymore.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 21, 2022)

another "me-too" false accusations, going nowhere


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 21, 2022)

has bowser been trying to kidnap more woman again?


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 21, 2022)

the gigaleak provided hard evidence of women getting mistreated in game development (starfox dev Argonaut) so It's not really something that's hard to believe.  It doesn't mean things definitely did or didn't happen, it just means it's likely.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

City said:


> Hopefully people will remember what happened to Johnny Depp and won't stand for false accusations anymore.


False accusations make up roughly 2% of all reported claims. The idea that all accusations need to be treated with such scrutiny is just wrong and the reason why most victims don’t come forward. Statistically speaking, it’s more likely that these claims have more legitimacy than falsehood. This isn’t to say that there’s not going to be any falsehood, but it is to say that we shouldn’t just assume falsehood off the bat due to an extremely small fraction of false claims.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 22, 2022)

Proof?

The time for beleiving women automatically is passed.


----------



## VartioArtel (Aug 22, 2022)

I withhold judgment without evidence of the events. If these claims really happened they should have followed through during the Activision-Blizzard situation, made it a giant movement at the time to remove the toxicity from gaming in general. Why did it take so long to actually address this following that?

I am not saying there aren't cases - I guarantee there's at least a few throughout Nintendo's history, but that the timing of this seems disjointed from when it would carry the most raw power to elicit change not just in Nintendo but the whole industry.

I'd need to see financials (for things such as the pay gaps), workloads, etc. A story isn't enough.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 22, 2022)

Typical switch owners!


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Aug 22, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> has bowser been trying to kidnap more woman again?


Unfortunately the princess you are looking for is in another office.


----------



## munnimann (Aug 22, 2022)

City said:


> Gotta love how it's always generic bullshit and never stuff with hard proof.
> 
> I used to be harassed by a manager. When I was insulted for not going to work when my grandfather died I finally decided to take action and from that moment I ALWAYS registered any conversation I had with her. At the end of my contract, when she pressured hard not to renew me, I spilled the beans: phone calls, meetings, emails, as well as my reports.
> 
> This is yet another "frat-like ambient!!1" accusation full of nothing.



The accusers don't owe you any details. These are for the investigators. You are only being informed that the accusation is out there and is being investigated.


----------



## Andy2001 (Aug 22, 2022)

Oh no! Anyways...


----------



## Sigma-- (Aug 22, 2022)

I don't really think the correct way to process this news is to instantly go "they MUST be lying" or otherwise just try to act like it's very unlikely: these things unfortunately do happen, and now it's up to the investigation to figure out what happened.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 22, 2022)

just another reason to Pirate nintendo games, but seriously if true (and I'm sure it is) that kid friendly rep is gonna be tarnished for years at least


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

Sigma-- said:


> I don't really think the correct way to process this news is to instantly go "they MUST be lying" or otherwise just try to act like it's very unlikely: these things unfortunately do happen, and now it's up to the investigation to figure out what happened.


Let’s not beat around the bush, most of the members of this site are men who have no idea the daily harassment women (or those assumed to be women,) deal with. Most just see the high profile false accusations and believe that every accusation must be false. Then ignore everything that proves otherwise. This is the same thing that happened when the Activision Blizzard case. Which it turns out that the case had more legitimately than falsehood but of course these guys ignore those cases and jump straight to believing everything is just false accusations.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Let’s not beat around the bush, most of the members of this site are men who have no idea the daily harassment women (or those assumed to be women,) deal with. Most just see the high profile false accusations and believe that every accusation must be false. Then ignore everything that proves otherwise. This is the same thing that happened when the Activision Blizzard case. Which it turns out that the case had more legitimately than falsehood but of course these guys ignore those cases and jump straight to believing everything is just false accusations.


I think people now think thats its a lie do to how many lies have happend over sexual harrasment in the past.

Honestly its just sad but its best too look into it instead of just saying 'Yep, they lied"


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Let’s not beat around the bush, most of the members of this site are men who have no idea the daily harassment women (or those assumed to be women,) deal with. Most just see the high profile false accusations and believe that every accusation must be false. Then ignore everything that proves otherwise. This is the same thing that happened when the Activision Blizzard case. Which it turns out that the case had more legitimately than falsehood but of course these guys ignore those cases and jump straight to believing everything is just false accusations.


I mean...no shit sherlock? I can count the number of female members on my hands


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I think people now think thats its a lie do to how many lies have happend over sexual harrasment in the past.
> 
> Honestly its just sad but its best too look into it instead of just saying 'Yep, they lied"


It doesn’t help that much of the media attention around high profile cases tends to paint victims as suspicious and tend to focus largely on false accusations or the falsehoods of a case. Then of course there’s been social media memes like “Should women get jail time for false accusations?” Which helps paint the image the false accusations are more common than they really are. So I am not shocked but equally wish people would actually look into this topic before jumping to conclusions. There’s a higher likelihood that this issue has more legitimacy and that we need to work through everything before concluding it’s all fake


----------



## MasterJ360 (Aug 22, 2022)

You look at any Karen these days shes gonna accuse ya for anything to get money.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 22, 2022)

Kotaku is one of the sources? Bruh...


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 22, 2022)

funny how the moment they went Woke this happen


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Aug 22, 2022)

This thread is just sad


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 22, 2022)

elpapadelospollitos said:


> This thread is just sad


yea.....


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 22, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> funny how the moment they went Woke this happen


Iwata/Reggie Nintendo was way better than the current Nintendo. If Iwata was alive he'd probably be against making online play a paid service.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 22, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Kotaku is one of the sources? Bruh...



Kotaku were the ones that initially did the interviews and got responses with the alleged victims.
That's why they're linked as the main source in this case.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 22, 2022)

elpapadelospollitos said:


> This thread is just sad


Honestly, what did you expect from news about sexual harassment? Every time this shit pops up the "alpha males" of GBATemp appear to spew acid on the victims


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 22, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> Honestly, what did you expect from news about sexual harassment? Every time this shit pops up the "alpha males" of GBATemp appear to spew acid on the victims


Honestly didnt even expect those post to even pop up on here


----------



## nWo (Aug 22, 2022)

I just hope they got proof, because it is incredible that on this day and age, there are so FN' many false alegations without proof.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

nWo said:


> I just hope they got proof, because it is incredible that on this day and age, there are so FN' many false alegations without proof.


Can you name any or have any numbers? Equally, is there enough to discredit every case?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 22, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Kotaku were the ones that initially did the interviews and got responses with the alleged victims.
> That's why they're linked as the main source in this case.


Okay, but their credibility went out the window years ago. They're the BuzzFeed of gaming. Polygon and Jim Sterling are about the same level of how reliable Kotaku are. lol

Speaking of Jim Sterling, he gave Sonic Colors a 4.5/10 twelve years ago, but yet again it shows why game journalists are a joke.

https://www.destructoid.com/reviews/review-sonic-colors/


----------



## Viri (Aug 22, 2022)

I got accused of sexually harassing a girl in middle school. Shit sucked, everyone believed the girl, and I was almost expelled. The girl ended up confessing when the police got involved, and everyone still seen me as a perverted creep, and I had to change schools.

And no, I didn't harass the girl, I wasn't even attracted to her. She just didn't like me, which I'll never understand why.


----------



## HalfScoper (Aug 22, 2022)

yuyuyup said:


> the gigaleak provided hard evidence of women getting mistreated in game development (starfox dev Argonaut) so It's not really something that's hard to believe.  It doesn't mean things definitely did or didn't happen, it just means it's likely.


The person that wrote this mail was right though, especially the end sealed the deal for me.






Cris1997XX said:


> Honestly, what did you expect from news about sexual harassment? Every time this shit pops up the "alpha males" of GBATemp appear to spew acid on the victims


You ain't getting laid with that attitude Cpt. Cringe.



Viri said:


> I got accused of sexually harassing a girl in middle school. Shit sucked, everyone believed the girl, and I was almost expelled. The girl ended up confessing when the police got involved, and everyone still seen me as a perverted creep, and I had to change schools.
> 
> And no, I didn't harass the girl, she just didn't like me, which I'll never understand why.


Classic wymen, I hope you did or will recover from it.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Aug 22, 2022)

That's enough ''news'' from the internet for me, scandals are just messy


----------



## nWo (Aug 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Can you name any or have any numbers? Equally, is there enough to discredit every case?


I don't want the whole deal to be "discredit every case" on the world, but I have seen many cases where innocent people gets fucked up because someone said so.

There are plenty of cases like that, the last famous case is Jhonny Deep. You just need to make a little search and you will find so many shit like this 

http://www.prosecutorintegrity.org/pr/survey-over-20-million-have-been-falsely-accused-of-abuse/


----------



## ChaosEternal (Aug 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> False accusations make up roughly 2% of all reported claims. The idea that all accusations need to be treated with such scrutiny is just wrong and the reason why most victims don’t come forward. Statistically speaking, it’s more likely that these claims have more legitimacy than falsehood. This isn’t to say that there’s not going to be any falsehood, but it is to say that we shouldn’t just assume falsehood off the bat due to an extremely small fraction of false claims.


Depends on what level of sexual crime we're talking about. For rape,_ provably _false accusations make up somewhere from 2% - 10% of claims depending on which study you cite. Unfortunately, due to the nature of the crime most claims are neither provably true or false. As a result, the actual rate of false claims is unknown and most likely unknowable. All that being said, I agree with you that the majority of those unprovable claims are probably truthful and should be investigated with all due seriousness. Of course, this post is about workplace sexual harassment, so there's more likely to be hard evidence in either direction.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

nWo said:


> I don't want the whole deal to be "discredit every case" on the world, but I have seen many cases where innocent people gets fucked up because someone said so.
> 
> There are plenty of cases like that, the last famous case is Jhonny Deep. You just need to make a little search and you will find so many shit like this
> 
> http://www.prosecutorintegrity.org/pr/survey-over-20-million-have-been-falsely-accused-of-abuse/


I appreciate your follow up with an actual source. I do want note that the source seems more leaning towards domestic cases and seems to note that most cases seem linked to divorce cases. I am actually kind of interested in the reason why so many false accusations arise in divorce cases but that’s a different topic and one I will be researching on my own time


----------



## g00s3y (Aug 22, 2022)

Fucking incels out in numbers again.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 22, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


> You ain't getting laid with that attitude Cpt. Cringe.


Oh yeah? Who the hell said that? I bet I've spent more time with a woman than you ever will


----------



## Sir Tortoise (Aug 22, 2022)

The very first paragraph of this article refers to screenshots being taken. You can really tell who here didn't bother to actually read the article.

Sorry, I mean, pRoOf? Obviously an accusation can't be true unless all proof is published immediately on the internet, that's just standard procedure. Better assume it's false, that's the smart baseless assumption to make.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2022)

Poor women... Forced to support tyranny of "superrior gender" when anyone minimally aware would know that female IS the superrior gender in most way than the male is


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2022)

Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban said:


> Unfortunately the princess you are looking for is in another office.


fix'd


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> False accusations make up roughly 2% of all reported claims. The idea that all accusations need to be treated with such scrutiny is just wrong and the reason why most victims don’t come forward. Statistically speaking, it’s more likely that these claims have more legitimacy than falsehood. This isn’t to say that there’s not going to be any falsehood, but it is to say that we shouldn’t just assume falsehood off the bat due to an extremely small fraction of false claims.


Regardless of how common false accusations are, it's still far fairer to treat any and all accused persons as innocent unless found guilty. If there's any reasonable doubt as to their guiltiness, they're innocent.

You say we shouldn't just assume falsehood? I counter that it's far more ethical to do _just that_, than it is to automatically believe it's the truth and the accused are guilty. 

Even if there's (for example) 1000 accusations and 900 are true, each one shouldn't influence the next - each case is different and should be handled as its own thing, and just assuming 9/10 being true means they're all true means that 100 accused people (very likely to be men) are wrongfully convicted, which is incredibly inhumane and unacceptable.


----------



## Alternis (Aug 22, 2022)

City said:


> Gotta love how it's always generic bullshit and never stuff with hard proof.
> 
> I used to be harassed by a manager. When I was insulted for not going to work when my grandfather died I finally decided to take action and from that moment I ALWAYS registered any conversation I had with her. At the end of my contract, when she pressured hard not to renew me, I spilled the beans: phone calls, meetings, emails, as well as my reports.
> 
> This is yet another "frat-like ambient!!1" accusation full of nothing.


God I hate gamers sometimes


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Regardless of how common false accusations are, it's still far fairer to treat any and all accused persons as innocent unless found guilty. If there's any reasonable doubt as to their guiltiness, they're innocent.
> 
> You say we shouldn't just assume falsehood? I counter that it's far more ethical to do _just that_, than it is to automatically believe it's the truth and the accused are guilty.


I don’t believe falsehood should be assumed, it should be proven. Assuming only taints the legal process and only contributes to the problem. In the legal system it’s innocent until proven guilty and that’s how it should be.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Poor women... Forced to support tyranny of "superrior gender" when anyone minimally aware would know that female IS the superrior gender in most way than the male is


 
Equality means that there is NO superior gender... Muthaf*ckas these days don't want equality and equity, they want preferential treatment and that's one of the major issues these days. Unless you're rich, we're all in the same damn boat. There are bigger issues to deal with right now like global warming, government corruption and replacing capitalism with a damn system that works for everyone.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2022)

LightyKD said:


> Equality means that there is NO superior gender... Muthaf*ckas these days don't want equality and equity, they want preferential treatment and that's one of the major issues these days. Unless you're rich, we're all in the same damn boat. There are bigger issues to deal with right now like global warming, government corruption and replacing capitalism with a damn system that works for everyone.


I meant in a biological way


----------



## SG854 (Aug 22, 2022)

The Vaporeon part. This is why mixing men and women in a work environment is a bad idea. 

Men and women behave different. Men Crack jokes and that's how they bond. They test each other out. And find out who's the primadona of the group. 

They try to mix women in without an understanding of male psychology which leads to problems like this. Trying to change man is like trying to pray the gay away or try to change trans. You can't. Men have ways of behaving and bonding that Women don't understand.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 22, 2022)

What do you expect when your current NOA president is an ex-EA employee

Not that some nasty stuff sure didn't happen before as well, I bet, just craptendo is really good at hiding their tracks, mh


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

SG854 said:


> The Vaporeon part. This is why mixing men and women in a work environment is a bad idea.
> 
> Men and women behave different. Men Crack jokes and that's how they bond. They test each other out. And find out who's the primadona of the group.
> 
> They try to mix women in without an understanding of male psychology which leads to problems like this. Trying to change man is like trying to pray the gay away or try to change trans. You can't. Men have ways of behaving and bonding that Women don't understand.


Sounds like men are children and shouldn’t be in the workplace


----------



## SG854 (Aug 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Sounds like men are children and shouldn’t be in the workplace


Nothing wrong with a child like fun. Makes the gruesome work days go by without wanting to kill yourself.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Nothing wrong with a child like fun. Makes the gruesome work days go by without wanting to kill yourself.


Of course but one can’t determine that a literal “not safe for work” joke or behavior is inappropriate, then that’s something that needs to be called out. There’s a time and place for those kinds of jokes and it’s definitely not supposed to be when someone is on the clock.


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Aug 22, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> fix'd


Thanks, I modified the original text to match your correction, also fancy seeing you around.


----------



## ZeroFX (Aug 22, 2022)

Sounds serious, so they should first investigate to see if any of this is true.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 22, 2022)

City said:


> Gotta love how it's always generic bullshit and never stuff with hard proof.
> 
> I used to be harassed by a manager. When I was insulted for not going to work when my grandfather died I finally decided to take action and from that moment I ALWAYS registered any conversation I had with her. At the end of my contract, when she pressured hard not to renew me, I spilled the beans: phone calls, meetings, emails, as well as my reports.
> 
> This is yet another "frat-like ambient!!1" accusation full of nothing.



no you can't question women, all women are always telling the truth, unless amber heard got a job there... and mattress girl, and ford.... man this whole denial thing didnt age well.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Of course but one can’t determine that a literal “not safe for work” joke or behavior is inappropriate, then that’s something that needs to be called out. There’s a time and place for those kinds of jokes and it’s definitely not supposed to be when someone is on the clock.


This has popped up so many times. It's like everywhere men are just these awful people. Men and toxic masculinity or whatever the buzzword is. This is why it's hard to believe. 


Practically almost every society around the world through generations men abuse woman. Men have the power, men dominate. Or whatever. A lot less Queens of England and alot more of Man ruling society. 

I think there is more to this then Men abuse Women. 

Men and Women are just different


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

SG854 said:


> This has popped up so many times. It's like everywhere men are just these awful people. Men and toxic masculinity or whatever the buzzword is. This is why it's hard to believe.
> 
> 
> Practically almost every society around the world through generations men abuse woman. Men have the power, men dominate. Or whatever. A lot less Queens of England and alot more of Man ruling society.
> ...


Or maybe men shouldn't share NSFW at work. That's not really that tall of an ask.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Or maybe men shouldn't share NSFW at work. That's not really that tall of an ask.


Who follows work rules though lol


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 22, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Who follows work rules though lol


Normal people? Don't be a fucking idiot if you want to keep your job lmao


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Who follows work rules though lol


Not safe for work should really mean that it shouldn't be in the workplace. It's a job and it's wrong to create that kind of environment as people are there to work. I have to say, that men should be held accountable and not be given a pass because they are men. Men aren't children and shouldn't be treated as such. Allowing men a free pass on sexual harassment is literally creating a hostile working environment.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 22, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> Normal people? Don't be a fucking idiot if you want to keep your job lmao


Not a single person I know follows work rules. They just are not obvious about it. And to say you do 100% of the time well now I know your a liar.

Most of the females I know make suggestive jokes themselves. Some even more then the guys. Females make jokes about their boobs and what not around the guys. Or talk about big butts.

So I'm reading this article and like who is this female making a big deal about NSFW jokes. I don't see how a joke like this is harmful. It's not rape. It's a joke. Sounds like she's abusing her power. And yes she does have power.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 23, 2022)

This is why we wear masks.  For a clean and sterile ambient.

We also make sure that the creativity department doesn't make any jokes.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 23, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> False accusations make up roughly 2% of all reported claims. The idea that all accusations need to be treated with such scrutiny is just wrong and the reason why most victims don’t come forward. Statistically speaking, it’s more likely that these claims have more legitimacy than falsehood. This isn’t to say that there’s not going to be any falsehood, but it is to say that we shouldn’t just assume falsehood off the bat due to an extremely small fraction of false claims.


When accusations are made against you that can get you fired from your job and possibly blackballed from the industry, it is imperative that they all receive intense scrutiny. Lives have been destroyed over false accusations, but nobody cares because by the time the victims of these accusations see their day in court, everybody has already moved on to the next outrage of the day. Take the Duke lacrosse team. Many of them couldn't find jobs after graduation because those accusations were still hanging over them. It took them years to clear their names.

People who say that not all accusations need to be treated with scrutiny either has something to hide or they have a narrative to spin.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 23, 2022)

Obviously in the situation of actual sexual harassment then of course we all would want to get that guy fired. Or work environment changes. 

But if no sexual harassment is happening. Then what's a joke really going to do? This is of course assuming sexual harassment didn't happen we'll need more details. If it did then I support the female.

And NSFW is inappropriate in a job situation sure. But people are people.

I know females that love lewd stuff. And I know females that hate avoid that stuff also. It's a spectrum not all females act the same. But it sounds to me if no sexual harassment happened that someone is abusing their power to be the next victim and to get attention.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I meant in a biological way


...I give up.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> When accusations are made against you that can get you fired from your job and possibly blackballed from the industry, it is imperative that they all receive intense scrutiny. Lives have been destroyed over false accusations, but nobody cares because by the time the victims of these accusations see their day in court, everybody has already moved on to the next outrage of the day. Take the Duke lacrosse team. Many of them couldn't find jobs after graduation because those accusations were still hanging over them. It took them years to clear their names.
> 
> People who say that not all accusations need to be treated with scrutiny either has something to hide or they have a narrative to spin.


None of that changes what I said. The amount of false accusations is still extremely low compared to the reported legitimate accusations. Equally, past false accusations does not mean every future one should be treated with so much skepticism. The constant skepticism is why so many victims don’t come forward and has only caused more harm as a result. There are countless abusers out there not being held accountable because of this skepticism.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 23, 2022)

When will people learn not to instantly villainise those alleged to have done crimes, when said allegations haven't been proven beyond any reasonable doubt? I could allege that Jack Napier and John Snow fucked a donkey in downtown LA, but that doesn't automatically mean they're guilty of bestiality.

Allegations should only be newsworthy IF they're proven beyond reasonable doubt, so as to not needlessly wreck the reputations and lives of the alleged prior to any possible sentencing.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 23, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> None of that changes what I said. The amount of false accusations is still extremely low compared to the reported legitimate accusations. Equally, past false accusations does not mean every future one should be treated with so much skepticism. The constant skepticism is why so many victims don’t come forward and has only caused more harm as a result. There are countless abusers out there not being held accountable because of this skepticism.


Trust but verify. That is why there should be investigations, but you of course, you don't want that because most accusations can't stand up to reality. I never realized a bunch of Juicy Smollier's worked at Nintendo.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 23, 2022)

I havent looked at the source sites. just kinda reading the discourse back and forth here. I dont think this will effect nintendo. Also I did look at the source site and see they had a contractor that was mentioned a few times I dont get where it all fits together. I hope they figure this all out and all sides are good. But nintendo doesnt need any distractions like this. They really need to focus on getting Prime 4 releases because this is getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 23, 2022)

RichardTheKing said:


> When will people learn not to instantly villainise those alleged to have done crimes, when said allegations haven't been proven beyond any reasonable doubt? I could allege that Jack Napier and John Snow fucked a donkey in downtown LA, but that doesn't automatically mean they're guilty of bestiality.
> 
> Allegations should only be newsworthy IF they're proven beyond reasonable doubt, so as to not needlessly wreck the reputations and lives of the alleged prior to any possible sentencing.


The Court of Public Opinion is more important than an actual court where actual evidence is presented under oaths. This is the world we live in today.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Aug 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Trust but verify. That is why there should be investigations, but you of course, you don't want that because most accusations can't stand up to reality. I never realized a bunch of Juicy Smollier's worked at Nintendo.





The Catboy said:


> I don’t believe falsehood should be assumed, it should be proven. Assuming only taints the legal process and only contributes to the problem. In the legal system it’s innocent until proven guilty and that’s how it should be.


No offense, but have you even read their other posts in the thread? They literally said they want exactly that on the previous page.


----------



## Sir Tortoise (Aug 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> but you of course, you don't want that because most accusations can't stand up to reality.


why read when you can construct your own version of reality where you are right? First part has already been mentioned but also most accusations do stand up to reality, because these things do happen. So do false claims, they're much rarer than genuine claims but that's why you can't assume one way or the other.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The Court of Public Opinion is more important than an actual court where actual evidence is presented under oaths. This is the world we live in today.


Yeah, who gives a shit about what people hired for this think? Our opinions are more important! /s (I wish I was joking, but...you've already read enough "evidence")

Just because Johhny Depp had an abusive piece of crap for a wife and was falsely accused by her doesn't mean literally every man is the same, and the victims also need to be given the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm going to avoid making a long post about the subject. (primarily because I'll likely end up instigating or causing something that the mods will have to wipe 5 pages of)
But I'm going to say this.
Why the fuck do you guys (men) have to think "muh it must be fake"
Do you think that just maybe, maybe, instead of immediately assuming malice across the isle, that there might ACTUALLY be something work looking at? Instead of "oh it's metoo again"
Metoo happened in 2017. Grow a pair. Our culture, historically, has not favored women, so it's really hard to say "oh muh, it must be fake"
Because unfortunately, from a historical precedent, we are not in the clear.
my only statement on this since I know I'll end up converting this into a trash fire. good night.

tl;dr if ain't clear.
The people harassing the women and others coming out, are smooth brained af for thinking that they just want to accuse for the sake of it or some other bs.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 23, 2022)

...Because there's always the chance the allegation or accusation was made out of spite, since those types of women know such tactics are effective these days?

We must always doubt the accusation and treat the accused as innocent, until and unless they're found guilty beyond any reasonable doubt. To do otherwise is to do great harm to those, however many or few, who end up falsely punished - to do otherwise is to turn society into an understated tyranny.

To promote the absolutely revolting idea that the accuser is automatically correct, without doing our due diligence in finding evidence and allowing both sides to tell their sides of the story (for the accused to defend himself), is to promote the backwards and witch-hunt-esque notion that the accused is guilty unless proven innocent - and our society should be long past treating people as witches by now.

It should not matter if 99% of accusations end up with a conviction; that 1% can represent hundreds of thousands of men, who would end up with their reputations, occupations, relationships, and lives destroyed simply because they were targeted by a conniving and spiteful woman who used society's current pro-female anti-male bias against him. Depp, ProJared, Alex Holowka, and many others are examples of this - men who had their reputations and lives attacked because their female accusers were spiteful and wanted them to be hurt in the worst way possible. Holowka, for one, committed suicide as a result.


----------



## eyeliner (Aug 23, 2022)

Work from home is a boon for this. No accusations if you are not there. 
Hopefully these behaviors will stop in the future.


----------



## SimisFul (Aug 23, 2022)

Some of these comments are disgusting


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 23, 2022)

SimisFul said:


> Some of these comments are disgusting


Yes, how dare they defend the males...


----------



## tabzer (Aug 23, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> Yeah, how dare they defend the males...



Only 2% - 10% of allegations are provably false, so we can assume that the male is probably guilty.

Because, males, males, males.

I read about it on a gbatemp post.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 23, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Only 2% - 10% of allegations are provably false, so we can assume that the male is probably guilty.
> 
> Because, males, males, males.
> 
> I read about it on a gbatemp post.


So now we do it the other way around here?
Guilty until proven otherwise?
Get's me back to 

Innocent Until Caught
Innocent Until Caught 2 - Presumed Guilty


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Aug 23, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Only 2% - 10% of allegations are provably false, so we can assume that the male is probably guilty.
> 
> Because, males, males, males.
> 
> I read about it on a gbatemp post.


Of course nothing could be more true if anyone here says it right? Further more if a female hates a male and wants to ruin his life all she has to say is that she was abused in some form or shape, nonetheless these claims should be verified and then action should be taken in accordance to the nature of the situation.


----------



## mituzora (Aug 23, 2022)

I feel like the people here claiming that you should protect those accused of causing harassment might have some skeletons in their closet...  If you don't have have anything to be afraid of then you shouldn't worry.  There are plenty of cases where someone accused has proof to prove that their not actually doing what they're accused of doing, and then they continue on with their work.  Furthermore plenty of people have spoken up about false accusations in the crowd who'd you would assume would jump on the female side.  it's not as one-sided as some of you think.

Regardless, it's fucked that these people have to feel uncomfortable for the shot to work for big N. 

As for "Jokes" and "NSFW" content being shared around in a workplace;  what are you? a child?  you can Joke and share content with people without it making others feel uncomfortable.  I have plenty of scantily clad anime pictures on my phone, but that doesn't mean I feel like sharing it with my coworkers.  I think it's actually kinda weird that people want to share that stuff in a workplace.  I crack jokes at my workplace all the time over teams, but not a single time have I felt compelled to share cringy sexual content.  If you think "men" are just that way, then I have some bad news for you champ....  Maybe you're that way, but most people know how to keep that kind of neanderthal behavior to themselves.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 23, 2022)

mituzora said:


> I feel like the people here claiming that you should protect those accused of causing harassment might have some skeletons in their closet...  If you don't have have anything to be afraid of then you shouldn't worry.  There are plenty of cases where someone accused has proof to prove that their not actually doing what they're accused of doing, and then they continue on with their work.  Furthermore plenty of people have spoken up about false accusations in the crowd who'd you would assume would jump on the female side.  it's not as one-sided as some of you think.
> 
> Regardless, it's fucked that these people have to feel uncomfortable for the shot to work for big N.
> 
> As for "Jokes" and "NSFW" content being shared around in a workplace;  what are you? a child?  you can Joke and share content with people without it making others feel uncomfortable.  I have plenty of scantily clad anime pictures on my phone, but that doesn't mean I feel like sharing it with my coworkers.  I think it's actually kinda weird that people want to share that stuff in a workplace.  I crack jokes at my workplace all the time over teams, but not a single time have I felt compelled to share cringy sexual content.  If you think "men" are just that way, then I have some bad news for you champ....  Maybe you're that way, but most people know how to keep that kind of neanderthal behavior to themselves.


Time out......

You have hentai on your phone, chad.

I think people are afraid cause people dont want to be canceled at all.


----------



## mituzora (Aug 23, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Time out......
> 
> You have hentai on your phone, chad.
> 
> I think people are afraid cause people dont want to be canceled at all.


If they get cancelled, then there's a good chance that they're getting cancelled for a reason.  

look at someone like projared that got the whole cancel train on him, but he backed everything up with evidence and got out essentially scott free, and is still thriving on YouTube.

I'm not going to turn a blind eye to cancel culture, because there is a large toxic community of cancel culture, and it's a problem.  However, if you have proof then you can shut the haters up.  plain and simple.

Something I don't quite grasp is the fact that people are on here claiming these victims to come up with more proof or it didn't happen.  why aren't we asking the accused to come up with proof that they didn't actually do this?  proof is a two-way street.  Just sayin'


----------



## wartutor (Aug 23, 2022)

mituzora said:


> If they get cancelled, then there's a good chance that they're getting cancelled for a reason.
> 
> look at someone like projared that got the whole cancel train on him, but he backed everything up with evidence and got out essentially scott free, and is still thriving on YouTube.
> 
> ...


One thing here is wrong with this statement. When you accuse someone of something you have to have proof. I can not walk up to a stranger and say they robbed me and expect them to provide proof to the police that they didnt do the crime. Thats not how shit works and it shouldnt be that way for obvious reasons i shouldnt have to point out to anyone.


----------



## mituzora (Aug 23, 2022)

wartutor said:


> One thing here is wrong with this statement. When you accuse someone of something you have to have proof. I can not walk up to a stranger and say they robbed me and expect them to provide proof to the police that they didnt do the crime. Thats not how shit works and it shouldnt be that way for obvious reasons i shouldnt have to point out to anyone.


....but it is.  ever heard of a court of law?  both sides are there to prove that innocence or guilt.  

Going back to the robber argument (which is a strawman if i've ever seen one by the way)  there's a good chance if someone was accused of robbery that if there's enough evidence that they will be taken in for questioning.  in the case of the nintendo claims, there's enough people and evidence claiming that this can legitimately be an issue, so we take the other people in for questioning and proof that they didn't do it.  

again,  proof is a two-way street.  just sayin'


----------



## Sir Tortoise (Aug 23, 2022)

The difference between "innocent until proven guilty" and "they can't possibly be guilty" basically sums up this thread. Jesus. Read the article maybe, most of these accounts either refer to evidence being taken or should be pretty easy to verify. Hence why there's an investigation.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Sir Tortoise said:


> why read when you can construct your own version of reality where you are right? First part has already been mentioned but also most accusations do stand up to reality, because these things do happen. So do false claims, they're much rarer than genuine claims but that's why you can't assume one way or the other.


I'd like to see some data on that.

At this time, there are no repercussions for filing a false sexual harassment claim because the accused is already let go from the company or forced to quit by the time the truth becomes known and the whole thing is dropped.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> Yeah, who gives a shit about what people hired for this think? Our opinions are more important! /s (I wish I was joking, but...you've already read enough "evidence")
> 
> Just because Johhny Depp had an abusive piece of crap for a wife and was falsely accused by her doesn't mean literally every man is the same, and the victims also need to be given the benefit of the doubt


The accused need to be given the same benefit of the doubt, or are we just throwing equality in the dumpster now?


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 23, 2022)

I wonder when this forum will start posting gaming and hacking news again.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 23, 2022)

BLsquared said:


> I wonder when this forum will start posting gaming and hacking news again.


That's what happens when you step into the politics section.  Oh shit...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 23, 2022)

BLsquared said:


> I wonder when this forum will start posting gaming and hacking news again.



It's gaming related still ¯\_ (ツ)_/¯


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 23, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> It's gaming related still ¯\_ (ツ)_/¯


It's just another corporate issue that's better left in business discussions.
It's like needing to understand the tennets of Communism and the CCP to watch the Beijing Olympics, and you're just a sports fan who wants to watch the 100 Meter Dash.


----------



## mituzora (Aug 23, 2022)

BLsquared said:


> It's just another corporate issue that's better left in business discussions.
> It's like needing to understand the tennets of Communism and the CCP to watch the Beijing Olympics, and you're just a sports fan who wants to watch the 100 Meter Dash.


Honestly, I've considered ignoring Political threads because anymore they just become a circle jerk of "you're wrong, no you're wrong"  but they're entertaining to see some of the asinine answers from both ends.  at least with your analogy, there are channels here where you can completely ignore the "communism/CCP" posts and go straight to the 100 Meter Dash


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 23, 2022)

mituzora said:


> Honestly, I've considered ignoring Political threads because anymore they just become a circle jerk of "you're wrong, no you're wrong"  but they're entertaining to see some of the asinine answers from both ends.  at least with your analogy, there are channels here where you can completely ignore the "communism/CCP" posts and go straight to the 100 Meter Dash


Fair point lol. Fair point. XD


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 23, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Sounds like men are children and shouldn’t be in the workplace


No. Those aren't "men" they're more like "man-children". They never left high school and it shows. I've worked with plenty of adult males who don't have this bullshit mindset of "hazing" each other with childish jokes and insults. Especially ones based on a bigoted thought process.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 23, 2022)

I heard rumors about a grown-up being in this thread.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 23, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I heard rumors about a grown-up being in this thread.


No way... On the temp?


----------



## tabzer (Aug 23, 2022)

Kioku_Dreams said:


> No way... On the temp?



I think there is a spy among us.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Aug 23, 2022)

City said:


> Hopefully people will remember what happened to Johnny Depp and won't stand for false accusations anymore.


Hate to break it to you but Depp and Heard are just as bad as one another.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 23, 2022)

It really depresses me the amount of incels in here that are just asking to get banned.

The most amazing thing is that there are some specific people that only appear when such a morally wrong event like this happens, just to defend the accused in the post -- two of them unsuccessfully attempted to defend this other dude who made a fork of a homebrew for the Switch and added homophobic quotes in some splash screens.

What kind of manchildren are we living among?


----------



## mituzora (Aug 23, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> It really depresses me the amount of incels in here that are just asking to get banned.
> 
> The most amazing thing is that there are some specific people that only appear when such a morally wrong event like this happens, just to defend the accused in the post -- two of them unsuccessfully attempted to defend this other dude who made a fork of a homebrew for the Switch and added queerphobic quotes in some splash screens.
> 
> What kind of manchildren are we living among?


The one where people are so damn afraid of change that they'd rather argue against it until they are blue to the face instead of conceding that maybe their point of view is a little fucked.


----------



## Sir Tortoise (Aug 24, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'd like to see some data on that.


Check earlier in the thread.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 24, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> It really depresses me the amount of incels in here that are just asking to get banned.
> 
> The most amazing thing is that there are some specific people that only appear when such a morally wrong event like this happens, just to defend the accused in the post -- two of them unsuccessfully attempted to defend this other dude who made a fork of a homebrew for the Switch and added queerphobic quotes in some splash screens.
> 
> What kind of manchildren are we living among?



Oh my gosh.  I, too, think it is morally wrong to broadcast an accusation as "news".  Wth?


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> False accusations make up roughly 2% of all reported claims. The idea that all accusations need to be treated with such scrutiny is just wrong and the reason why most victims don’t come forward. Statistically speaking, it’s more likely that these claims have more legitimacy than falsehood. This isn’t to say that there’s not going to be any falsehood, but it is to say that we shouldn’t just assume falsehood off the bat due to an extremely small fraction of false claims.


Source for your statistic? And 2% of _where_? "America"?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2022)

MarkDarkness said:


> Source for your statistic? And 2% of _where_? "America"?


It’s really more between 2% to 10% but still significantly a low amount. This is about the same between the US and UK. Unfortunately the numbers do widely range due to the studies but it’s ultimately safe to say that the number of false accusations are still far lower than legitimate one
https://web.archive.org/web/2018010...gov/conference/handouts/False-Allegations.pdf
https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/1996/96sec2.pdf
https://qz.com/980766/the-truth-about-false-rape-accusations/
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/1077801210387749
https://www.thecut.com/article/false-rape-accusations.html
https://www.nealdavislaw.com/blog/sex-crimes/false-rape-claim-statistics


----------



## tabzer (Aug 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It’s really more between 2% to 10% but still significantly a low amount. This is about the same between the US and UK. Unfortunately the numbers do widely range due to the studies but it’s ultimately safe to say that the number of false accusations are still far lower than legitimate one
> https://web.archive.org/web/2018010...gov/conference/handouts/False-Allegations.pdf
> https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/1996/96sec2.pdf
> https://qz.com/980766/the-truth-about-false-rape-accusations/
> ...


Hey, do you want to toss in the statistics for the unverifiable?

While you are at it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It’s really more between 2% to 10% but still significantly a low amount. This is about the same between the US and UK. Unfortunately the numbers do widely range due to the studies but it’s ultimately safe to say that the number of false accusations are still far lower than legitimate one
> https://web.archive.org/web/2018010...gov/conference/handouts/False-Allegations.pdf
> https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/1996/96sec2.pdf
> https://qz.com/980766/the-truth-about-false-rape-accusations/
> ...


Also let's bear in mind that a huge chunk of those are prosecuted anyways. I wonder why people don't say anything about the people who psychopathically go after women who make _legitimate_ rape accusations though. Why are incels silent about the people trying to suppress legitimate survivors? 

She says, begging the question, the obvious answer is that they don't want rape survivors speaking up, because god forbid incels let people have agency in their own lives.


----------



## City (Aug 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> False accusations make up roughly 2% of all reported claims. The idea that all accusations need to be treated with such scrutiny is just wrong and the reason why most victims don’t come forward. Statistically speaking, it’s more likely that these claims have more legitimacy than falsehood. This isn’t to say that there’s not going to be any falsehood, but it is to say that we shouldn’t just assume falsehood off the bat due to an extremely small fraction of false claims.


Once again, women making up shit.

1 in 10 rape accusations turn out to be false. That's more than five times your claim. And keep in mind those are only the ones that were proven to be false. The VAST MAJORITY of accusations go nowhere because they got no proof. I understand you'd rather innocent men go to jail to own the patriarchy, but try to think that these are real people, having real lifes, possibly a family, a job and hobbies that perhaps you share with them. Hoping to see them punished for something they didn't do is downright evil, especially nowadays where just one random accusation on the internet can ruin someone's entire life, as it has happend many, many times.

Get proof, then I'll be the first in line to ask for punishment. Until then, I won't accuse innocent people of something they haven't done.

To the rest of the people whom claim that women should always be believed without any proof: I hope you'll never have to false accusations. It's all fun and gossip until it happens to you, or someone you love. Then it's not funny anymore, but the rest of the world still laughs at it. But hey, let's just label everyone whom doesn't bend over to false accusers as incels. That surely will own the <insert the side you hate>.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2022)

City said:


> Once again, women making up shit.
> 
> 1 in 10 rape accusations turn out to be false. That's more than five times your claim. And keep in mind those are only the ones that were proven to be false. The VAST MAJORITY of accusations go nowhere because they got no proof. I understand you'd rather innocent men go to jail to own the patriarchy, but try to think that these are real people, having real lifes, possibly a family, a job and hobbies that perhaps you share with them. Hoping to see them punished for something they didn't do is downright evil, especially nowadays where just one random accusation on the internet can ruin someone's entire life, as it has happend many, many times.
> 
> ...


I am not a woman, second the source’s math doesn’t check out. 2.1% to 10% of all claims would only make sense in smaller numbers. We aren’t dealing a few small cases for the numbers to 1 out 10. Scaled up, that’s still a small fraction and multiple sources back that up.


----------



## City (Aug 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am not a woman, second sources? I provided mine few posts back.
> Also, stay single with that sexist bullshit you got there


No, I meant in general, because what you claim is unfortunately widespread among women.

Also, "stay single"? LMAO I'm married  then again, I could be single, a widow or even someone whom can't physically be with someone, and it wouldn't change the facts the slightiest. Or maybe are you suggesting that the opinion of those people are worth less than us? I remember we used to do that with (male) gays, because many believed that those who couldn't get a woman were worthless. Are we back at that? I had no idea. Better tell my gay friends their opinions are invalid.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2022)

City said:


> No, I meant in general, because what you claim is unfortunately widespread among women.
> 
> Also, "stay single"? LMAO I'm married  then again, I could be single, a widow or even someone whom can't physically be with someone, and it wouldn't change the facts the slightiest. Or maybe are you suggesting that the opinion of those people are worth less than us? I remember we used to do that with (male) gays, because many believed that those who couldn't get a woman were worthless. Are we back at that? I had no idea. Better tell my gay friends their opinions are invalid.


Your sources math doesn’t check out and seems to scale down the number of cases. I have provided multiple sources showing similar results in studies and showing that the range is rough 2% to 10% of all reported cases.


City said:


> I hope you'll never have to false accusations.


I do know someone who was falsely accused and their phone call with me and my written testimony was used in court. That being said, I also know far more who didn’t report assaults against them due to fear of not being believed. The vast majority of women in my life have experienced some form of sexual assault, harassment, stalking, or other forms of abuse. Almost all of these crimes either went unreported or failed to go to court. I am also one of those people who have experienced abuse in my life and had my claims fall on deaf ears due to a system of distrust towards victims. Simply put, you aren’t convincing me to not trust victims because I’ve been in their shoes. I am sorry for your wife and welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## City (Aug 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Your sources math doesn’t check out and seems to scale down the number of cases. I have provided multiple sources showing similar results in studies and showing that the range is rough 2% to 10% of all reported cases.
> 
> I do know someone who was falsely accused and their phone call with me and my written testimony was used in court. That being said, I also know far more who didn’t report assaults against them due to fear of not being believed. The vast majority of women in my life have experienced some form of sexual assault, harassment, stalking, or other forms of abuse. Almost all of these crimes either went unreported or failed to go to court. I am also one of those people who have experienced abuse in my life and had my claims fall on deaf ears due to a system of distrust towards victims. Simply put, you aren’t convincing me to not trust victims because I’ve been in their shoes. I am sorry for your wife and welcome to my ignore list.


Good old "I know 1-2 people who claim they were abused therefore all cases are like this". It's good that I'm in your ignore list so I won't have to deal with your bullshit claims anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2022)

So anyways, I hope we see this case go to court and something is done to make the workplace better for testers. The industry needs less of this kind of shit happening in it.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 24, 2022)

City said:


> 1 in 10 rape accusations turn out to be false


Hold on here.
So 10 to 100 (it's still 1 in 10. Just not simplified)



The Catboy said:


> It’s really more between 2% to 10%


That would unironically line up with catboy said. Oops



In other words @City
10% of accusations are false. At highest. According to your own damn source


City said:


> That's more than five times your claim


Yeah something tells me your fell asleep during math class.
1 in 10 written as a fraction is the same as 10 in 100.
So looking at this way. 10% of claims are false. Or more accurately. Up to 10% According to your own claim. That's not five times higher. It's exactly expected on the highest end.


----------



## City (Aug 24, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Hold on here.
> So 10 to 100 (it's still 1 in 10. Just not simplified)
> 
> 
> ...


Good job there. Perhaps try to bother reading literally the next sentence after that, where I say that the majority of all accusations get thrown out for lack of proof. That doesn't mean that all of those were false, but we shouldn't pretend that they're all true either, especially because 10% of proven FALSE rape accusations is still a huge number.

Again, there's a reason why it's "innocent until proven guilty".


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 24, 2022)

Gotta love how this bullshit still goes on. Sharing the news here really was a mistake...


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 24, 2022)

City said:


> Good job there. Perhaps try to bother reading literally the next sentence after that, where I say that the majority of all accusations get thrown out for lack of proof. That doesn't mean that all of those were false, but we shouldn't pretend that they're all true either, especially because 10% of proven FALSE rape accusations is still a huge number.
> 
> Again, there's a reason why it's "innocent until proven guilty".


Also the website you linked to is extemely sketchy. It REALLY wants you to contact them for their services.
It's giving me the " this is a grifting mood"
Further more on the about section. The person listed. Can't find him anywhere on the internet that matches that picture. That's concerning since if this was a real lawyer. I should be able to find him somewhere. Anywhere. But I cannot


----------



## tabzer (Aug 24, 2022)

This thread is so beautiful.  Yesterday we were talking about how crude jokes are offensive, and today, everyone got raped.

Oh.  That's sarcasm.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2022)

6 pages and the battle of the sexes is still raging? here i'll make it easy for you:

1. it is wrong for men to mistreat woman
2. it is wrong for woman to make false accusations

there problem solved

now close this shit and get on with your lives


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> 6 pages and the battle of the sexes is still raging? here i'll make it easy for you:
> 
> 1. it is wrong for men to mistreat woman
> 2. it is wrong for woman to make false accusations
> ...


It’s really mostly 6 pages of rampant sexism and misogyny through out a large portion of them.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Also let's bear in mind that a huge chunk of those are prosecuted anyways. I wonder why people don't say anything about the people who psychopathically go after women who make _legitimate_ rape accusations though. Why are incels silent about the people trying to suppress legitimate survivors?
> 
> She says, begging the question, the obvious answer is that they don't want rape survivors speaking up, because god forbid incels let people have agency in their own lives.


By people, I assume everybody on here that you disagree with, you know, the ones who are calling to actually investigate the claims of sexual harassment/assault instead of just taking the word of just one side.

It is you and your circle jerk of leftist seals who want to silent people.

Investigate every single claim and encourage others to come forward with actual claims. The only thing you fear happening is the number of false claims decreasing.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 24, 2022)

While i do hope that every (wo)man who's sexual herrassed, raped or any way mistreated should find legal help.
I hope they get the bastard who mistreted them real hard, and i don't think they should stop taking steps in the claim for they might not be succesful.
I do understand the low rate of false claims.

That said, a false claim through the public will probably destroy the future of the (family of) accused (and his or her friends).
This can be your family...
   even though you did nothing wrong, nor did you cousin or your brother, your wife or who ever.

Yes file the claim, but if it's justice you seek, why directly through the media?

I know how much damage a false claim can do, that freakin low percentage was against my brother.

Though he's far from an angel and so his ex girl was probably right to leave him in anger, the dammage is still there for thier daughter was in the firing line.

So yes again, do the claim, and i sure hope you get served justice. 
Still give me that fucking proof before you'd go use the media.
Still give me that fucking proof before you claim the accused is guilty.


----------



## Sir Tortoise (Aug 24, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> you know, the ones who are calling to actually investigate the claims of sexual harassment/assault instead of just taking the word of just one side.


I don't see where the person you're replying to disagreed with this, but, are you aware there is an investigation? This is already happening. Sure, there's a couple of people here assuming the accusation is false or true but I don't think they're the majority, and luckily they're not in charge anyway.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 24, 2022)

Sir Tortoise said:


> I don't see where the person you're replying to disagreed with this, but, are you aware there is an investigation? This is already happening. Sure, there's a couple of people here assuming the accusation is false or true but I don't think they're the majority, and luckily they're not in charge anyway.


Trader sees my pfp, and then just goes into a bloodrage, immediately arguing against whatever he thinks I probably said.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Trader sees my pfp, and then just goes into a bloodrage, immediately arguing against whatever he thinks I probably said.


As soon as he sees mine....... he knows the trolling is about to begin


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 24, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> As soon as he sees mine....... he knows the trolling is about to begin


Truly, a goal in the hearts of only the most noble and based of individuals...


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Truly, a goal in the hearts of only the most noble and based of individuals...


It is a goal i try to keep always, to be based on here as well as other places


----------



## City (Aug 24, 2022)

People saying they're waiting for proof before judging = incels, mysogenistic pigs, gays

People saying they want to lock up innocent people and ruin their lives without proof = strong, brave, right


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 24, 2022)

City said:


> People saying they're waiting for proof before judging = incels, mysogenistic pigs, gays
> 
> People saying they want to lock up innocent people and ruin their lives without proof = strong, brave, right


If you soapbox hard enough perhaps you will rewrite reality and make the posts in this thread actually say that.


----------



## City (Aug 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> If you soapbox hard enough perhaps you will rewrite reality and make the posts in this thread actually say that.


Step one: open a new tab to this
Step two: read the thread again, looking for words you don't know
Step three (optional): finish kindergarten


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 24, 2022)

City said:


> Step three (optional): finish kindergarten


Thank got the last one is optional


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 24, 2022)

City said:


> Step one: open a new tab to this
> Step two: read the thread again, looking for words you don't know
> Step three (optional): finish kindergarten


Not an argument. See, when I say "no one is saying that," and your reply is "DURR UR DUMB" it makes you look pretty mad


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Not an argument. See, when I say "no one is saying that," and your reply is "DURR UR DUMB" it makes you look pretty mad


It's a convincing argument that cis men are childish and that my attraction to cis men is a mistake, as are a good chunk of the posts in this thread. Seriously, I worry about the women in these guys' lives.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It's a convincing argument that cis men are childish and that my attraction to cis men is a mistake, as are a good chunk of the posts in this thread. Seriously, I worry about the women in these guys' lives.


cishets are consistently the most insecure people to live


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Trader sees my pfp, and then just goes into a bloodrage, immediately arguing against whatever he thinks I probably said.


I was told it was bad manners to not @ someone when you talk about them.


----------



## City (Aug 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It's a convincing argument that cis men are childish and that my attraction to cis men is a mistake, as are a good chunk of the posts in this thread. Seriously, I worry about the women in these guys' lives.


Are you assuming my sexuality? LMAO keep digging your grave m8. Just because you're unhappy with the dude that can't find your gspot doesn't mean everyone else has to be as miserable as you.

EDIT: also it's funny how you boasted about adding me to your ignore list and yet you're still here acting like the insecure little troll that you are


----------



## City (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Not an argument. See, when I say "no one is saying that," and your reply is "DURR UR DUMB" it makes you look pretty mad


You specify in your signature that you're a troll, so why bother?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 25, 2022)

City said:


> You specify in your signature that you're a troll, so why bother?


Because it's an intentional cop-out given to people who can't argue, and need a coping mechanism.
(This means you.)


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 25, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I was told it was bad manners to not @ someone when you talk about them.


Well you'll have to get over it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Thank got the last one is optional


I got bumped out of kindergarten for being "too smart"... How is that even possible? I ATE CRAYONS

Edit: Oops, thought this was EOF...


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

Kioku_Dreams said:


> I got bumped out of kindergarten for being "too smart"... How is that even possible? I ATE CRAYONS
> 
> Edit: Oops, thought this was EOF...


Oh well, i got kicked out of a field trip to the zoo for cursing and i still had to do the work for it.....


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Well you'll have to get over it.


Should I get over it like you all got over it? By whining and crying? 

Hey @Nothereed, care to comment?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 25, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Should I get over it like you all got over it? By whining and crying?
> 
> Hey @Nothereed, care to comment?
> 
> View attachment 324281


idk who the woman in that screenshot is but she seems pretty based and is pretty correct!


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> idk who the woman in that screenshot is but she seems pretty based and is pretty correct!


Your tears are *chef's kiss* délicieuse.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Your tears are *chef's kiss* délicieuse.


i wana taste!


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> i wana taste!


Unfortunately they're out of supply. Sorry to disappoint you both.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Unfortunately they're out of supply. Sorry to disappoint you both.


Well... fuck man, guess ill have to make my own


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 25, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Yesterday we were talking about how crude jokes are offensive,



Oh, what to expect. The classic "you dont got the totaly funi joke get fcked".

I listened to a video reading the article and I'm not sure which culture is more obscene, Japan or America -- after all, it's NoA we're talking about, and those "jokes" about Vaporeon and the Genshin Impact character were not even funny, if you defend that person you're basically defending the kinds of Shane Dawson. It reminds me of this 2015 Destructoid satire article I found, which claimed Cave Story was the worst videogame ever made. It was getting funny, until I got to a part where the writer mentioned "furry" -- good enough -- but THEN literally added what seemed to be crudely drawn kind-of-NSFW imagery in the third-to-last and last bullet point. Mind you, the two characters I recognized (Sue from Cave Story, Tails from Sonic The Hedgehog) were underage, so it makes little sense to me how this article is still out there; I'm still able to find it on Google, and Kotaku was smacked really hard for doing such a stupid thing as this. The one writing the article was this "Jim Sterling" fellow.

Aside from the fact that I need eye bleach and will not look at any article from Destructoid ever again in hopes that I will not find something similar, Tabzer -- do you not have the ability to take the fucking L for once?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 25, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Oh, what to expect. The classic "you dont got the totaly funi joke get fcked".
> 
> I listened to a video reading the article and I'm not sure which culture is more obscene, Japan or America -- after all, it's NoA we're talking about, and those "jokes" about Vaporeon and the Genshin Impact character were not even funny, if you defend that person you're basically defending the kinds of Shane Dawson. It reminds me of this 2015 Destructoid satire article I found, which claimed Cave Story was the worst videogame ever made. It was getting funny, until I got to a part where the writer mentioned "furry" -- good enough -- but THEN literally added what seemed to be crudely drawn kind-of-NSFW imagery in the third-to-last and last bullet point. Mind you, the two characters I recognized (Sue from Cave Story, Tails from Sonic The Hedgehog) were underage, so it makes little sense to me how this article is still out there; I'm still able to find it on Google, and Kotaku was smacked really hard for doing such a stupid thing as this. The one writing the article was this "Jim Sterling" fellow.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I need eye bleach and will not look at any article from Destructoid ever again in hopes that I will not find something similar, Tabzer -- do you not have the ability to take the fucking L for once?


The guy takes nothing but Ls lmao. That's why he has to wear the facade so hard.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The guy takes nothing but Ls lmao. That's why he has to wear the facade so hard.


I strongly agree with this. 



yuyuyup said:


> the gigaleak provided hard evidence of women getting mistreated in game development (starfox dev Argonaut) so It's not really something that's hard to believe.  It doesn't mean things definitely did or didn't happen, it just means it's likely.


I was reading this out-loud in a Mockney accent, and was caught off-guard when I got to the last sentence.
I genuinely feel dissapointed and kind of ashamed by the fact that humanity can act this immature, let alone people who are like this and call themselves "men".


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The guy takes nothing but Ls lmao. That's why he has to wear the facade so hard.


This thread has been nothing but an L for men by exposing just how egotistical and insecure they are. It’s kind of sad but still good material to keep adding to my list of members to ignore.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 25, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> I strongly agree with this.
> 
> 
> I was reading this out-loud in a Mockney accent, and was caught off-guard when I got to the last sentence.
> I genuinely feel dissapointed and kind of ashamed by the fact that humanity can act this immature, let alone people who are like this and call themselves "men".


Wait wait wait, hold the goddamn fuck up, this shit was in the gigaleak? I deeply regret not keeping that shit when it came out now.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Wait wait wait, hold the goddamn fuck up, this shit was in the gigaleak? I deeply regret not keeping that shit when it came out now.


There's weird Nintendo stuff that has been exposed by the gigaleak, such as Nintendo Ninjas being confirmed to exist.

Oh, and this one is kinda amusing -- there are leaked sprites in which Mario punching Yoshi is more evident.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This thread has been nothing but an L for men by exposing just how egotistical and insecure they are. It’s kind of sad but still good material to keep adding to my list of members to ignore.


Well fuck guess im going to get ignored


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 25, 2022)

Funny how those in the replies who were flaming us went silent or ignored the Gigaleak proof I just quoted.

Hey, weren't you "based and redpilled" idiots asking for proof?



JJ1013 said:


> I was reading this out-loud in a Mockney accent, and was caught off-guard when I got to the last sentence.
> I genuinely feel dissapointed and kind of ashamed by the fact that humanity can act this immature, let alone people who are like this and call themselves "men".



Here's the proof. What the fuck is your excuse? Are you gonna complain about the fact that you were proved wrong in that-Kiwi-corner?


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 25, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Wait wait wait, hold the goddamn fuck up, this shit was in the gigaleak? I deeply regret not keeping that shit when it came out now.


Not only that, it was actually highlighted in the document describing thje gigaleaks, and supposedly happened around starfox 2 development, if the directory means anything.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> also wasn't this one attacking Lilith


Yo idiot it was a joke...


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Yo idiot it was a joke...


I apologize. I usually take many things too seriously.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> I apologize. I usually take many things too seriously.


Its ok, people make mistakes (I know by way too much experience).

But if you want to chat about it.. wouldn't mind it abit on discord or on here


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Well fuck guess im going to get ignored


I’ve just assumed you’ve been shitposting. I don’t really care to put energy into shitposters.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I’ve just assumed you’ve been shitposting. I don’t really care to put energy into shitposters.


I only shitpost to lighten the mood.... and ONLY ON THURSDAY do i do this.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I only shitpost to lighten the mood.... and ONLY ON THURSDAY do i do this.


You're a pretty good one at that. Always fun to see you shit up the threads LMAO


----------



## tabzer (Aug 26, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Oh, what to expect. The classic "you dont got the totaly funi joke get fcked".
> 
> I listened to a video reading the article and I'm not sure which culture is more obscene, Japan or America -- after all, it's NoA we're talking about, and those "jokes" about Vaporeon and the Genshin Impact character were not even funny, if you defend that person you're basically defending the kinds of Shane Dawson. It reminds me of this 2015 Destructoid satire article I found, which claimed Cave Story was the worst videogame ever made. It was getting funny, until I got to a part where the writer mentioned "furry" -- good enough -- but THEN literally added what seemed to be crudely drawn kind-of-NSFW imagery in the third-to-last and last bullet point. Mind you, the two characters I recognized (Sue from Cave Story, Tails from Sonic The Hedgehog) were underage, so it makes little sense to me how this article is still out there; I'm still able to find it on Google, and Kotaku was smacked really hard for doing such a stupid thing as this. The one writing the article was this "Jim Sterling" fellow.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I need eye bleach and will not look at any article from Destructoid ever again in hopes that I will not find something similar, Tabzer -- do you not have the ability to take the fucking L for once?



Yes, but did you try reading the comments?



The Catboy said:


> This thread has been nothing but an L for men by exposing just how egotistical and insecure they are.



Why are men still men if they can just stop being men?  Then they will stop being egotistical and insecure.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I only shitpost to lighten the mood.... and ONLY ON THURSDAY do i do this.


I personally shitpost to vent on shit humanity does, such as conservatives fucking around about the Lightyear movie -- yet ignoring actually important stuff such as workplace discrimination, which is happening RIGHT NOW.



tabzer said:


> Yes, but did you try reading the comments?


The comments of what, the three or four people here complaining about the fact that non-cishet-neurotypical-white-men are humans, too?



tabzer said:


> Why are men still men if they can just stop being men?  Then they will stop being egotistical and insecure.


They were talking about _your_ kind, specifically.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 26, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> The comments of what, the three or four people here complaining about the fact that non-cishet-neurotypical-white-men are humans, too?



The typical superior language of "tolerance".  The people complaining that they are humans are the ones bent about the fact that they exist.  (Hint: that's you)  My comment was about the radical departure of the conversation overnight.



JJ1013 said:


> They were talking about _your_ kind, specifically.



They weren't being specific.  What is "my kind"?


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 26, 2022)

tabzer said:


> The typical superior language of "tolerance".  The people complaining that they are humans are the ones bent about the fact that they exist (Hint: *that's you*).


and yet


tabzer said:


> Only 2% - 10% of allegations are provably false, so we can assume that the male is probably guilty. Because, males, males, males.


Uh-huh. Sure it's """me""".
also I just assumed "bent" means "annoyed" because I literally had to search it up on the Urban Dictionary, like what-



tabzer said:


> What is "my kind"?


And that's being misogynistic. I find it strange that you ask.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 26, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Uh-huh. Sure it's """me""".
> also I just assumed "bent" means "annoyed" because I literally had to search it up on the Urban Dictionary, like what-



That's not me complaining about the fact that non-cishet-neurotypical-white-men are humans, lol.  Their existence doesn't enrage me.  That comment I made was proper mockery of skewed presentation of facts and logic because someone has penchant for hating on a sex (which is egotistical and insecure btw).

If you want to rage post, take a breather and proof your text before hitting the "humiliate me" submit button.  Of course people will empathize with your nonsense, but I don't.  "Bent out of shape" is the idiom you are looking for.



JJ1013 said:


> And that's being misogynistic. I find it strange that you ask.



Calling your shit isn't misogynistic, lol.  Please entertain us and rationalize that.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 26, 2022)

See the funny thing about arguing with tabzer is how quickly people will realize how little substance any of his "arguments" have. It's just moral outrage at first and then cope where he pretends not to care after getting riled up really easily.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 26, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> See the funny thing about arguing with tabzer is how quickly people will realize how little substance any of his "arguments" have. It's just moral outrage at first and then cope where he pretends not to care after getting riled up really easily.



Lol, I like puzzles, but you are just a box of broken pieces.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 26, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Lol, I like puzzles


Better be a puzzle like portal, love those puzzles....

made a compainion cube from it with a 3D printer


----------



## tabzer (Aug 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Better be a puzzle like portal, love those puzzles....
> 
> made a compainion cube from it with a 3D printer
> 
> ...


I enjoyed Portal, but I'm more of a Zelda or RPG fan.  I generally like any narrative that attempts to blind side or mystify the audience with the plot, but still has a cohesive story.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Better be a puzzle like portal, love those puzzles....
> 
> made a compainion cube from it with a 3D printer
> 
> ...


yo that's sick as fuck


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 26, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> yo that's sick as fuck


Learnin blender for 3D printing...

Gonna end up making Labrys but her face is Vault boy and she wearing a vault suit


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Learnin blender for 3D printing...
> 
> Gonna end up making Labrys but her face is Vault boy and she wearing a vault suit


based taste
Labrys for lyf


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 26, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I enjoyed Portal, but I'm more of a Zelda or RPG fan.  I generally like any narrative that attempts to blind side or mystify the audience with the plot, but still has a cohesive story.


I like RPG's but they gotta have a good story and feel.... kinda like anything atlus rpg's (AKA Sega) pushes out... Ill bite in a matter of seconds



LainaGabranth said:


> based taste
> Labrys for lyf


Gotta be based nowadays to own the trolls


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 27, 2022)

tabzer said:


> That's not me complaining about the fact that non-cishet-neurotypical-white-men are humans, lol.  Their existence doesn't enrage me.  That comment I made was proper mockery of skewed presentation of facts and logic because someone has penchant for hating on a sex (which is egotistical and insecure btw). Calling your shit isn't misogynistic, lol. Please entertain us and rationalize that.


You yourself hate on a sex already -- oh, and sexual orientation too, you HAVE defended the Tinfoil dev after his bigoted comments, because "mUh FrEe SpEeCh lol". What he did was far from free speech; it was hate speech. It was directed right towards minorities, and you're acting like that's a good thing.



tabzer said:


> F A C T S


The Gigaleak is already hard proof that mistreatment happened. Why the hell are you trying to ignore it.



tabzer said:


> "humilliate me"


Why do I hear "based and redpilled" people always saying that people who defend minorities or actual good causes are humilliating themselves? Are these just sentences they're repeating to themselves? "im an intelectual n theyre smoothbraind lol", over and over and you don't bring up any reasoning, instead dismissing it and clinging to illogical hate, like a child.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 27, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> You yourself hate on a sex already -- oh, and sexual orientation too, you HAVE defended the Tinfoil dev after his bigoted comments, because "mUh FrEe SpEeCh lol". What he did was far from free speech; it was hate speech. It was directed right towards minorities, and you're acting like that's a good thing.



I don't hate on sex.  If you think I do, then you are going to have to be specific and not try to tell your own story about me, to me.  I found the drama surrounding Tinfoil amusing and I still do.  I also don't agree with your characterization of what happened, or my position.



JJ1013 said:


> The Gigaleak is already hard proof that mistreatment happened. Why the hell are you trying to ignore it.



I'm not "trying" to ignore it.  It just isn't relevent to what I wanted to poke at.  



JJ1013 said:


> Why do I hear "based and redpilled" people always saying that people who defend minorities or actual good causes are humilliating themselves? Are these just sentences they're repeating to themselves? "im an intelectual n theyre smoothbraind lol", over and over and you don't bring up any reasoning, instead dismissing it and clinging to illogical hate, like a child.



You aren't defending minorities by confronting me.  That's pure idiocy that I love to mock.  Why do you think I am "based and redpilled"?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

well, this has certainly turned into a shit show.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, this has certainly turned into a shit show.


It was a shit show day one.... Wutchu talking about?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, this has certainly turned into a shit show.


very much so...


----------



## HalfScoper (Aug 27, 2022)

Mods started deleting and censoring as usual here anyway, so no point in participating in this shit show.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 27, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


> Mods started deleting and censoring as usual here anyway, so no point in participating in this shit show.



Tbf, they were detracting attention away from the cishet-neurotypical-white-men correct opinion.


----------



## HalfScoper (Aug 27, 2022)

(tabzer edited it afterwards from right to correct opinion)

Classic, leftists are allowed to propagate whatever they want but dare someone is from the other spectrum.
Both sides' extremes disgust me, however the leftists, especially here, are clearly worse.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 27, 2022)

It's okay to be right.


----------



## HalfScoper (Aug 27, 2022)

It's ok to be whatever you want and believe in whatever you believe in, you just have to accept the fact that people have different opinions than you and if you can't handle it, the correct way is to ignore (as in go on with your life and not use the function here, closing your eyes and putting fingers in your ears is childish) those people at a certain point when you realise there is no use debating it, censoring/removing certainly isn't the proper appproach.
That being said I see myself on neither side, I do have an opinion on certain topics but I don't want to consider myself left or right.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 27, 2022)

Well, that's boring.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 27, 2022)

round 363 incoming _sigh_. It may be better if mods would just lock the thread as this is going to turn into another bs battle ground.
Because we got rehetroic here saying that "well you don't know if the allegations or true or not, the-the women could be making it up!"
And then point to a very small statistic of them (10% at highest) screaming in rage, saying that it's true that it happens "often"

and now they are circle jerking about "muh I got the right to believe in what I want to believe"
You do have the right to believe in what you believe. But don't be suprised when what you believe in is critized and blasted to hell in back because what you believe in is full of shiz.
This is pretty much not surprising considering ubisoft allegations, Activation Blizzard's allegations,  and pretty much every single bit of evidence proving that within the video game industry that the work culture is toxic in more ways than one, including but not limited to the harassment of coworkers


----------



## HalfScoper (Aug 27, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> and now they are circle jerking about "muh I got the right to believe in what I want to believe"
> You do have the right to believe in what you believe. But don't be suprised when what you believe in is critized and blasted to hell in back because what you believe in is full of shiz.


A good example of someone who can't accept that others have a different opinion and therefore will continue to debate.



Nothereed said:


> It may be better if mods would just lock the thread


Because I agree that the thread should be locked, although it's weird to start with this statement and later on again trying to continue the debate.


----------



## City (Aug 27, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> and now they are circle jerking about "muh I got the right to believe in what I want to believe"


You're either very delusional or in bad faith. The only people circlejerking in this thread are the people like you. I even got tagged a few times "daring" me to reply to trolls, for literally just saying "if you have proof, I'll be the first one to ask for punishment". Imagine living in a world where thinking THAT is controversial. An user going as far as to boast about putting people in his ignore list because he can't take the facts. Another one going around insulting people. Another one saying that gays' opinions matter less because they don't get laid with women. Mods in this website might not be perfect, but I commend the ones that have to clean this shitshow for free caused by people like you who think that certain people in our society are second-class citizens.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 28, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> round 363 incoming _sigh_. It may be better if mods would just lock the thread as this is going to turn into another bs battle ground.
> Because we got rehetroic here saying that "well you don't know if the allegations or true or not, the-the women could be making it up!"
> And then point to a very small statistic of them (10% at highest) screaming in rage, saying that it's true that it happens "often"
> 
> ...



Do you realize that number represents provably false allegations.  That doesn't mean %90 of allegations are true.  The idea the number was brought up in the first place was for the sole purpose of making "men" appear more "guilty".

10% is 500% of 2%.  That's how much of a lie just the omission of the higher range is, not factoring in the whole self-hate.  If we compare that number to that of successful prosecution, then provably false vs provably true ratio gets a lot closer to being a coinflip.

Let's look at it another way.  If we used the known statistic of false allegations made by men, we are looking at less than %1.  Based on your reliance on these numbers (which is stupid and has nothing to do with determining one's actual guilt), it means if a man accuses you of rape, you are saying that it is even better to believe him than if he were a woman.

These number games are not evidence of someone's guilt.  All accusations should be taken seriously and investigations should be concluded before assessment of guilt.  In these situations, the best that can be hoped for is an honest misunderstanding.


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 6, 2022)

tabzer said:


> That doesn't mean %90 of allegations are true.  The idea the number was brought up in the first place was for the sole purpose of making "men" appear more "guilty".


r/MensRights is leaking

On a less shitposty remark, 5% of allegations are false, and those "false allegations" may or may not be dismissed allegations as well. You're literally pulling a reverse JonTron, stop being a prick.

Oh, and before I forget, let's just dismiss the Gigaleak proof as "irrelevant", amirite? Just because I feel like scratching my ass.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 6, 2022)

Call of Duty coming to switch soon then?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 6, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Oh, and before I forget, let's just dismiss the Gigaleak proof as "irrelevant", amirite?



Completely irrelevant to everything I said.  

Thanks for further confirmation that you don't know if statistics are real.


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 10, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Completely irrelevant to everything I said.


Completely relevant to your "tHe AlLeGaTiOnS aRe VeRy ObViOuSlY fAlSe" claim.




tabzer said:


> Thanks for further confirmation that you don't know if statistics are real.


Backed by, exactly what? According to you, if something doesn't favor the greentext hivemind, it's not real to you. So no, birds obviously aren't real.


Oh, and on another note because I can't doublepost; I think I found something that can predict whether Nintendo's gonna actually do something about the sexual harassment, and according to this, they aren't. Oh, sure, people supporting anything that's different from what the majority thinks is political, but battering and harassing women or anybody that isn't a white cishet man isn't political at all? Is that your fucking logic, y'all "redpilled" nutjobs?

Now if you excuse me I'll go seed some 3DS warez -- Nintendo doesn't deserve money, for all I know they won't punish their employees for being manchildren.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Completely relevant to your "tHe AlLeGaTiOnS aRe VeRy ObViOuSlY fAlSe" claim.



I didn't say that.  Don't be a spaz.



JJ1013 said:


> Backed by, exactly what?



By your "may or may not" (complete with source).  You are obviously unhinged and enraged.  Who do you think your message appeals to?


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 10, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I didn't say that.  Don't be a spaz.


Oh, really? Here --


tabzer said:


> Only 2% - 10% of allegations are provably false, so we can assume that the male is probably guilty.
> 
> Because, males, males, males.
> 
> I read about it on a gbatemp post.






tabzer said:


> By your "may or may not" (complete with source).  You are obviously unhinged and enraged.  Who do you think your message appeals to?


Read the page, "intellectual". The percentage of false accusations is 5%, and the journal article alleges that there's a percentage IN that percentage which represents true accusations that have been unfairly dismissed by the law.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 10, 2022)

Just wondering: Why are there people desperately defending a corporation? Did everyone suddenly forget how every corporation is scum, Nintendo as well?
While yes, innocent until proven guilty and such (but from what I've been reading, seems there is proof, uh), I'd say its a safe bet that if a scumpany is accused of something, then it's 99% probably faulty of doing so.


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Just wondering: Why are there people desperately defending a corporation? Did everyone suddenly forget how every corporation is scum, Nintendo as well?
> While yes, innocent until proven guilty and such (but from what I've been reading, seems there is proof, uh), I'd say its a safe bet that if a scumpany is accused of something, then it's 99% probably faulty of doing so.


Especially after the Activision-Blizzard thing, what the law says and the incredibly coward maneuvers AB are using to "hide" it.

I think redpills defend companies but only when they favor their redpilled views -- reminder of Burger King UK's misogynist tweet.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Oh, really? Here --



That's sarcasm directed at the dysfunctional logic exercised by some people here.  That's not defending a corporation.



JJ1013 said:


> Read the page, "intellectual". The percentage of false accusations is 5%, and the journal article alleges that there's a percentage IN that percentage which represents true accusations that have been unfairly dismissed by the law.



Yep.  _Maybe_.


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 10, 2022)

tabzer said:


> That's sarcasm directed at the *dysfunctional logic* exercised by some people here.


Dawg, please.

Who were the ones harassing who in Activision-Blizzard? What gender was the one being hostile in the GamerGate situation? What do you think this quote means when used -- obviously by men?
Side note: that last one -- I've spotted it on an r/HolUp post among the comments IIRC. God knows how did mods miss this.

And what gender are you belittling right now?




tabzer said:


> Yep.  _Maybe_.


The "maybe" is for the latter claim, not the earlier, just in case you're wondering.


"Dysfunctional logic", he says.

Oh, and funny stuff I just found. The rest of the page can be of interest, too.

I sometimes wonder why was I born with *the *sex represented by the most irrationally aggresive people on Earth.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> And what gender are you belittling right now?



I'm not belittling gender.  I'm belittling those who retain a _stupid approach_ to statistics based on sex/gender, which you seem to share strong sentiments with.  Whatever you are, you can probably consider yourself included.



JJ1013 said:


> I sometimes wonder why was I born with *the *sex represented by the most irrationally aggresive people on Earth.



That's something to talk with a therapist about.  I can only offer bad advice.  At least now I know that you were never talking to me or responding to what I said.  You want your issue to be my issue.  It isn't.  Instead of assuming my LARPing gender, why don't you take the high road for once?


----------



## smf (Sep 10, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> False accusations make up roughly 2% of all reported claims. The idea that all accusations need to be treated with such scrutiny is just wrong and the reason why most victims don’t come forward. Statistically speaking, it’s more likely that these claims have more legitimacy than falsehood. This isn’t to say that there’s not going to be any falsehood, but it is to say that we shouldn’t just assume falsehood off the bat due to an extremely small fraction of false claims.


I don't know if that figure is correct, but I'll run with it.

Saying that 2% of all reported claims are false after scrutiny, is not an argument to stop scrutiny.
The people making those 2% of claims either did not know their they would be scrutinized, or thought they could blag it.

Without scrutiny, there would be nothing to dissuade false allegations. If claims increased then you would not know whether it was because more people came forward with false allegations or true allegations.


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 11, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I'm not belittling gender.  I'm belittling those who retain a _stupid approach_ to statistics based on sex/gender


It's the same shit. Those statistics were ALWAYS based on gender as soon as y'all went --


tabzer said:


> males, males, males.






HalfScoper said:


> A good example of someone who can't accept that others have a different opinion and therefore will continue to debate.


Okay. So the fact that you accuse a community of committing a crime is an opinion? Or is it "free speech, definitely and totally the same as hate speech even though I very well know I'm lying"? Perhaps it's "we're just trying to protect children except not really tee-hee"?

Y'all have a pretty fucking weird double-standard.




tabzer said:


> That's something to talk with a therapist about.


Second person that has ever brought up the "u nede terapy lol" argument on me. Good.






HalfScoper said:


> I do have an opinion on certain topics but I don't want to consider myself left or right.


Pulling that card won't work. Alex Jones already tried it, but we already know he's just as centrist as Ben Shapiro, a.k.a. Mic-Haircut-Mofo.




HalfScoper said:


> Mods started deleting and censoring as usual here anyway, so no point in participating in this shit show.


LiTeRaLlY nInEtEeN eIgHtY fOuR oMg ThOuGhTpOlIcE gUyS!!!!111!!!1




City said:


> You're either very delusional or in bad faith. The only people circlejerking in this thread are the people like you. I even got tagged a few times "daring" me to reply to trolls, for literally just saying "if you have proof, I'll be the first one to ask for punishment". Imagine living in a world where thinking THAT is controversial. An user going as far as to boast about putting people in his ignore list because he can't take the *facts*.


"facts"


----------



## tabzer (Sep 11, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> It's the same shit. Those statistics were ALWAYS based on gender as soon as y'all went --



It's not "_the same shit_".  Claiming that it is reasonable to assume a man is guilty based on the statistic that _only_ %2-%10 of claims are "proven" false is stupid on multiple levels, which I have addressed, and it has nothing to do with the_ "shit" _that you are trying to pass on me now.  If you have a rational point, I recommend you get to it.



JJ1013 said:


> Second person that has ever brought up the "u nede terapy lol" card on me. Good.



You'll probably keep getting that tbh.  Self-loathing hurts you and those around you.


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 11, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Claiming that it is reasonable to assume a man is guilty based on the statistic that _only_ %2-%10 of claims are "proven" false is stupid on multiple levels,


You literally ignored the link I posted. It doesn't say anything about false accusations, it's about the percentage of male rape perpetrators.

A link on the now edited post shows an article that mentions


> more women (44 percent) than men (19 percent) describing experiences of any of seven types of sexually harassing behavior in the past 2 years at work


but you're probably not going to approve of any source that takes women's rights seriously, just because it doesn't benefit men. Keep drinking that Kool-Aid.




tabzer said:


> You'll probably keep getting that tbh.  Self-loathing hurts you and those around you.


while at the same time loathing himself anyways.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 11, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> You literally ignored the link I posted. It doesn't say anything about false accusations, it's about the percentage of male rape perpetrators.
> 
> A link on the now edited post shows an article that mentions



I know it doesn't say anything about false accusations.  That's kind of my point.  The quote you you grabbed from me was.  I don't look at the world as women vs men.  Apparently you do.



JJ1013 said:


> while at the same time loathing himself anyways.


I definitely do not loathe myself.  That's why you are even hassling me.


----------



## _47iscool (Sep 11, 2022)

Reminds me of the MK11 thing.

I don't have the game nor will I ever, but I heard the news of the female costumes in this game.
They claimed they were being "respectful" but soon afterwards were investigated for comments they made towards female workers. Hypocrisy at its finest like most of these types who virtue signal.

Ed Boon and his crew never would shy away from offending people back then. But now since MK is owned by WB and they work for them, they have become cowardly. The only MK games I own from them are 2 and 9.
And 9 for the most part was great.


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 12, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> Reminds me of the MK11 thing.
> 
> I don't have the game nor will I ever, but I heard the news of the female costumes in this game.
> They claimed they were being "respectful" but soon afterwards were investigated for comments they made towards female workers. Hypocrisy at its finest like most of these types who virtue signal.
> ...


Funny, I have preteen memories of playing MK9 with my dad, and using Rayden as main. It's sad that the thing was not pirated, I would've felt less pissed off.

Guess I'll have more companies added to the Pirate Their Software If I'm Not Broke (from now on will call it PTSIINB) list. 
Oh -- and I'll count Midway Games into the list alongside Warner Bros., since I won't pity a company just because they're defunct; that's like saying Minecraft 1.19 was exclusively Microsoft's fault, and not Mojang's too.


----------



## City (Sep 12, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> "facts"


What part of "if you have proof, I'll be the first one to ask for punishment" is too hard for your dumbass to understand?


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 12, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I know it doesn't say anything about false accusations.  That's kind of my point.  The quote you you grabbed from me was.  I don't look at the world as women vs men.  Apparently you do.





tabzer said:


> I'm belittling those who retain a _*stupid approach*_* to statistics based on sex/gender*






tabzer said:


> I definitely do not loathe myself.  That's why you are even hassling me.





tabzer said:


> *we can assume that the male is probably guilty. Because, males, males, males.*


I'm not sure if "loathing" is the same thing as "woe, woe is me", but whatever,




City said:


> What part of "if you have proof, I'll be the first one to ask for punishment" is too hard for your dumbass to understand?


_Did you forget, Ricky?_ You were against this case from the beginning. Literally the first post in the ENTIRE thread.


City said:


> This is *yet **another "frat-like ambient!!1" accusation full** of nothing*.


Huh? "Yet another"? Activision-Blizzard was proved to be true by the law. Reminder that Amber Heards is a rare case of a minority being an actual asshole. Just because it's one or two, it doesn't mean everyone's like this and you have to insult all women because they fucking *blinked*.


----------



## City (Sep 12, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> _Did you forget, Ricky?_ You were against this case from the beginning. Literally the first post in the ENTIRE thread.


I'm against accusations without proof. Proof wasn't provided at first. Is it hard to understand for a braindead dumb fuck like you?


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 12, 2022)

City said:


> I'm against accusations without proof. Proof wasn't provided at first.


I can't see "if you have proof, I'll be the first one to ask for punishment" on the first ever post of the thread.



City said:


> Is it hard to understand for a braindead dumb fuck like you?


Honestly, I don't know what to expect if two people had the proof over them by one or two posts, and then they absolutely ignored it and went "Proof?". That was after the Gigaleak screenshot.


----------



## City (Sep 13, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> I can't see "if you have proof, I'll be the first one to ask for punishment" on the first ever post of the thread.


Maybe you should learn English before posting more nosense.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 13, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> I'm not sure if "loathing" is the same thing as "woe, woe is me", but whatever,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not complaining, I'm having fun.

Some people think it is reasonable to assume someone is guilty, not only based on statistics, but a false misrepresentation of them.  (ie.  5% of claims are false, so therefore 95% of men rape women).  I think that is extra stupid and worthy of being mocked.  So far, this thread has not hurt or offended me.  I already know how people can be stupid and I like to play.  How do you explain your being here?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 13, 2022)

For the love of god someone lock this thread


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 16, 2022)

City said:


> Maybe you should learn English before posting more nosense.


*nonsense
p.s. generalized insult you used in other places lmao.




tabzer said:


> Some people think it is reasonable to assume someone is guilty, not only based on statistics, but a false misrepresentation of them.  (ie.  5% of claims are false, so therefore 95% of men rape women).  I think that is extra stupid and worthy of being mocked.  So far, *this thread has not hurt or offended me*.  I already know how people can be stupid and I like to play.  How do you explain your being here?


Authorities investigated Activision-Blizzard, allegations were proven to be true. Instead of being actually neutral, you're just dismissing this as if it wasn't worth looking into -- again, because?


tabzer said:


> Because, males, males, males.


Oh, well EXCUUUUUUSE me, prince. Did we insult your dear, *prideful *masculinity?

Oh, no, your first post just lets us know what's your actual opinion



tabzer said:


> This is why we wear masks.  For a clean and sterile ambient -- we also make sure that the creativity department doesn't make any jokes.


defending obnoxious, unfunny jokes. Even jschlatt has higher standards than this. _Oh, but we MUST laugh at the zoophile-like Vaporeon copypasta, yes? Because if you don't think what I laugh at is funny, then here, listen up: you're a poopy-head. Need I spell it out?! YOU'RE A POOPY HEA-_

But nevermind that, after reporting thousands and thousands of women being harassed at work,_ we MUST dismiss any other case as soon as one or four rare-case actual sociopaths appear, because USA laws protect hate speech by lacking details of how to notice the difference between that and actual free speech so we must use their existence as an excuse to exploit that! Wait, no, I should shut up, nobody can figure that out... I mean- uh, yeah, wh-what are you gonna do, cry? Gonna piss your pants? Maybe? Maybe shit and cum?... Well then you fucking normie, maybe you should click on my username and on my profile you should see three dots to the right of my username. Click those three dots to open a dropdown menu reads "Block". Click that option and confirm that you want to block me to avoid seeing my future po-
_


----------



## tabzer (Sep 16, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Authorities investigated Activision-Blizzard, allegations were proven to be true. Instead of being actually neutral, you're just dismissing this as if it wasn't worth looking into -- again, because?



It's not worth me looking into.  It's probably not worth you looking into.  Again.  I am talking about the application of a statistic to assume guilt.  Not investigations.



JJ1013 said:


> Oh, well EXCUUUUUUSE me, prince. Did we insult your dear, *prideful *masculinity?
> 
> Oh, no, your first post just lets us know what's your actual opinion



Nah, I thought it cringey and ironic.  Didn't hurt my pride.  



JJ1013 said:


> defending obnoxious, unfunny jokes. Even jschlatt has higher standards than this. _Oh, but we MUST laugh at the zoophile-like Vaporeon copypasta, yes? Because if you don't think what I laugh at is funny, then here, listen up: you're a poopy-head. Need I spell it out?! YOU'RE A POOPY HEA-_
> 
> But nevermind that, after reporting thousands and thousands of women being harassed at work,_ we MUST dismiss any other case as soon as one or four rare-case actual sociopaths appear, because USA laws protect hate speech by lacking details of how to notice the difference between that and actual free speech so we must use their existence as an excuse to exploit that! Wait, no, I should shut up, nobody can figure that out... I mean- uh, yeah, wh-what are you gonna do, cry? Gonna piss your pants? Maybe? Maybe shit and cum?... Well then you fucking normie, maybe you should click on my username and on my profile you should see three dots to the right of my username. Click those three dots to open a dropdown menu reads "Block". Click that option and confirm that you want to block me to avoid seeing my future po-_



Give it a rest.  I made a funny joke.  Don't hurt yourself over it.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 16, 2022)

I think this thread needs some cleanup.  this is why I steer clear of the world news section.


----------



## JJ1013 (Sep 28, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It's not worth me looking into.  It's probably not worth you looking into.  Again.  I am talking about the application of a statistic to assume guilt.  Not investigations.


Okay, just dismiss the case and the fact that NoA doesn't deserve the benefit of doubt after Activision-Blizzard and whoever the victims are here, let them rot until they're proven to be the victim. You happy?




tabzer said:


> lolololol I made a joke of poor taste, and if you didn't laugh you're a peepee poopoo head


_Holy shit dawg, you got the whole squad laughin'._


God damn white people.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 28, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Okay, just dismiss the case and whoever the victims are here, let them rot. You happy?



The GBAtemp public opinion court isn't going to deliver justice.  To the contrary, it looks like it would fail to deliver any justice, to anyone.



JJ1013 said:


> _Holy shit dawg, you got the whole squad laughin'._



Don't hurt yourself over it.



JJ1013 said:


> God damn white people.



lol, just because I'm only brown during summer doesn't mean I'm white.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 28, 2022)

Mods need to lock this thread badly


----------



## JJ1013 (Oct 8, 2022)

tabzer said:


> To the contrary, it looks like it would fail to deliver any justice, to anyone.


Literally anything that isn't a white policeman would fail to deliver any justice to you, is probably what you meant.
.



tabzer said:


> Don't hurt yourself over it.


You're the only one who's actually enough of a fucking moronic dipshit that not only keeps defending his """""JoKe hAhA""""" that no one liked, but also doubles down on it --
.



tabzer said:


> lol, just because I'm only brown during summer doesn't mean I'm white.


... I'm not sure whether to call this the clown, or the circus.
.

After all. somebody can bring up a fuckton of sources to back up a claim, and all you can come up with is



tabzer said:


> Hey, do you want to toss in the statistics for the unverifiable?
> 
> While you are at it.



"deep-thinking" "intellectual". Yes, as deep as a puddle, and as much of an intellectual as a rock.

... actually, I might be wrong. A rock could be smarter than you.


----------



## tabzer (Oct 8, 2022)

JJ1013 said:


> Literally anything that isn't a white policeman would fail to deliver any justice to you, is probably what you meant.
> .



We don't have any "white" policemen here, lol.




JJ1013 said:


> You're the only one who's actually enough of a fucking moronic dipshit that not only keeps defending his """""JoKe hAhA""""" that no one liked, but also doubles down on it --
> .



What joke was that again?  Whatever it was, the residual is paying off.



JJ1013 said:


> ... I'm not sure whether to call this the clown, or the circus.
> .
> 
> After all. somebody can bring up a fuckton of sources to back up a claim, and all you can come up with is
> ...



Oh, you got me.  Maybe you can return to spending time arguing with rocks.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 8, 2022)

This tread is still going? Calm down already fr


----------



## tabzer (Oct 9, 2022)

I don't get even get paid for this toxicity.  What a rip-off.


----------



## Noblige (Oct 9, 2022)

Sometimes I dress up in brown, lie down on the living room floor, and pretend I'm a potato surviving the harsh winter season.


----------



## JJ1013 (Oct 14, 2022)

tabzer said:


> We don't have any "white" policemen here, lol.


well ACKCHYUALLY /hj
.



tabzer said:


> What joke was that again?


did u forgor 
.



tabzer said:


> Oh, you got me.  Maybe you can return to spending time arguing with rocks.


Yeah, you're kinda right. I'd rather not talk to a wall.
.



tabzer said:


> I don't get even get paid for this toxicity.  What a rip-off.


"Toxic" is a term used by anti-feminists in my country. i can't take the term seriously anymore.
.



Noblige said:


> Sometimes I dress up in brown, lie down on the living room floor, and pretend I'm a potato surviving the harsh winter season.


I stubbed my toe.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 1, 2022)

If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all! It includes sexual harassment and jokes. People don't have any self control at all.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Nov 1, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> has bowser been trying to kidnap more woman again?


Damn the new mario game is gonna be fire


----------

